# Victory Archery Hires Andy Hardee



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Most of you know Andy Hardee from being our Shooting Staff Director and after the ATA I offered him a full time job at Victory in Carlsbad, CA.
Andy will be working with the sales team we have in place and Victory is looking forward in building the best customer service team known in the industry!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have talked to Andy at Erie, Worlds and at the ATA Show. Nice young man. I would think he will be an asset to a very good arrow company.

But---to live in California !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Think about that one Andy!!!


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Congratulations Andy!:set1_applaud::cheers::set1_applaud:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Congratualtion on the new job Andy. Sorry about the move to California.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Congratulations Andy!


----------



## tparchery (Jun 28, 2004)

congrats Andy


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats Andy!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Thats awesome congrats Andy


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

*Victory/andy*

Hey, andy, congratulations on the new job..and good luck in california
going to miss you at the booths
dean

ps. Don't let bart work you to hard ...lol


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats Andy, Enjoy sunny California!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats Andy. Well deserved.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Congrats Andy 


made a good choice bartman!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats on the new job! I hope to be a member of your Pro Staff soon.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats Andy. Cheers!.:darkbeer:


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

congrats andy...i hope it all goes good


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Andy*

Andy Hardee will be taking Jason Halvorson's spot at Victory and when you dial ext 117 you will get Andy now instead of Jason.

We here at Victory wish Jason the best.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Congrats Andy. You deserve it. Thanks for what you and Bart and everyone at Victory do for the staff and all the customers alike!


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats also Andy, hope all goes well. Congrats to Victory on landing a fine fellow.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

arrowpuller said:


> Hey, andy, congratulations on the new job..and good luck in california
> going to miss you at the booths
> dean
> 
> ps. Don't let bart work you to hard ...lol


I will still be attending all of the ASA Pro-Ams and IBO National Triple Crowns. You have not got rid of me, yet anyway.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

you picked a great guy for the job. Congrats to ANDY.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Thank You all for the kind words. I will still handle the Staff and continue to be at the National Shoots. As Bart said I will be at extension 117 when you call us at 866-934-6565. We at Victory want to have the best customer service and Shooting Staff in the industry and I know we are well on the way. Thank You once again.


----------



## Hock (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats Andy!


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

congrats andy glad your finally working u will do a great job and thanks for all your help


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats Andy!!!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Bart, i think you've done well on this!! Congrats to Andy!!:thumbs_up


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd like to say I was excited. 

But I'm gonna miss shooting with you at the locals...................oh well, ( GROUP HUG)




Congrats dude, you deserve it.


----------



## SteveAllOut (Jan 27, 2009)

*Victory*

Congrats Andy


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

Congrats Andy!


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats on the job!!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Super Duper!!!*

*Congrats on the job!! Could you send an e-mail 
out giving your new address and phone numbers
at Victory. Do the company proud! :darkbeer:*


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations Andy! Well done :thumbs_up


----------



## mvcsimons (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats andy and good .


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Congradulations Andy!


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Congratulations Andy!! Look forward to talking to ya soon..


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

congrats on the new job there andy


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats Andy and I will be giving you a call this week for arrows!


----------

